# Zealot Miniatures



## AstroCity (May 27, 2011)

Currently, *Zealot Miniatures* aren't a large company, but their are fast progressing and have very talented artists and sculptors working for them. They're constantly working on new ideas with a nice range of different product types; from full-on busts to conversion kits. I wouldn't be surprised if they at least made a note of any requests and I know the Managing Director is very friendly.

The models they create are suitable for 40k, Fantasy and more! They simply create a wide variety of different miniatures for a mass of uses. Here are a couple of examples:

*Goblin Caricature*









*M2 "Lobster" Assault Droid*

















*Robotic Arms*








*Useful Links*

*Home*
*Contact Us*


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've seen this company before, they look pretty good. Great find!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Not that much stuff, but it is high quality. Look forward to more from these guys!


----------



## Tyco Revre (Jun 5, 2011)

the Lobster looks like a Dreadknight kinda, I wonder about size comparison.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Tyco Revre said:


> the Lobster looks like a Dreadknight kinda, I wonder about size comparison.


The height is listed as being 100mm that's just under twice the height of a dreadnought. That's about 10mm shorter than a nemesis dreadknight


----------



## Eddie (Feb 2, 2011)

Some updates! 

For the big walker in the store, or works with a dreadnought!

















Big demon. 









Some female alien arms a sneak peek of. 









Muzzel Flashes


----------

